# بعض اعطال الكمبيوتر وطريقةاصلاحها



## الابن@الضال (4 فبراير 2008)

*بعض أعطال الكمبيوتر
وطريقة صيانتها

****************

أعطال الماوس

المؤشر لا يعمل

السبب: عدم تركيب الكابل أو عطل في الماوس.

الصيانة: اعادة تركيب الكابل وتشغيل الجهاز من جديد أو فك الماوس وتنظيفها من الغبار العالق و اعادة تثبيت اجزاءها الداخلية.

****************

المؤشر يتحرك في جهة واحدة فقط

السبب: التروس المتحركة الملاصقة للكرة ليست مثبتة في اماكانها.

الصيانة: اعادة تثبيت هذه الاجزاء.

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

أعطال لوحة المفاتيح

بعض/ كل المفاتيح لا تعمل.

السبب: الكابل مفصول أو عطل في لوحة المفاتيح.

الصيانة: اعادة تركيب الكابل، تنظيف المفاتيح من العوائق.


------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

أعطال الشاشة

توقف الشاشة مع اضاءة لمبتها.

السبب: عطل في وحدة الطاقة أو الشاشة أو الكابل أو كرت الشاشة.

الصيانة: اعادة تزويد الشاشة بالطاقة(اعادة تشغيلها)، او اصلاح او تغيير وحدة الطاقة، أو تغيير كابل الشاشة.

*********************

الشاشة مزودة بالطاقة لكن لا تعمل مع اصدار طنين من الجهاز.

السبب: تحرك كرت الشاشة من مكانه.

الصيانة: اعادة تثبيت كرت الشاشة.

***********************

توقف الشاشة مع اطفاء لمبتها.

السبب: لا توجد طاقة.

الصيانة: اعادة تثبيت كابل الشاشة او استبداله.

****************

صورة معتمة مع وميض في اللمبة.

السبب: عطل في الشاشة او في الكرت.

الصيانة: اطفىء الجهاز وشغل الشاشة ،اذا ظهرت الشاشة بدون اهتزاز فالمشكلة من الكرت أو العكس.

********************

لا يمكن ضبط الالوان او درجة الوضوح.

السبب: عطل في الكرت او الشاشة.

الصيانة: استبدال الكرت، تكرر المشكلة يعني عطل الشاشة.

*********************

الألوان الأساسية غير موجودة.

السبب: وجود مجال مغناطيسي.

الصيانة: تغيير مكان الشاشة.

*******************

الألوان غير سليمة.

السبب: الكابل او الشاشة.

الصيانة: استبدال الكابل، تكرر المشكلة يعني عطل الشاشة.


------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

أعطال الطابعة

الألوان باهتة جدا

السبب: نفاذ الحبر.

الصيانة: استبدال الحبر بأخر جديد.

******************

طبع معلومات غير مفهومة.

السبب: تركيب غير سليم لكابل الطابعة، او تعريف غير سليم.

الصيانة: اعادة تركيب الكابل أو اعادة التعريف.

**********************

استمرار تنفيذ الامر السابق( كالاستمرار في طباعة مستند اكثر من نسخة مع عدم طلب ذلك) .

السبب: الاحتفاظ بالامر السابق في الذاكرة.

الصيانة: ايقاف الطابعة مؤقتا عن العمل واعادة تشغيل الجهاز والطابعة مع ازالة الاختيار (ايقاف الطابعة مؤقتا).

*************************

الطباعة غير نظيفة

الصيانة: عمل تنظيف للطابعة باحدى الطريقتين:

مسح الطابعة من الداخل بشريط جاف، مع استعمال مادة تنظيف الطابعة.

عمل تنظيف من برنامج التنظيف المرفق مع برنامج الطابعة ثم طياعة صفحة الاختبار.

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

أعطال المعالج

الحاسب لا يعمل بصورة سليمة بعد تغيير المعالج.

السبب: عدم تعريف المعالج.

الصيانة: فك البطارية وإعادة تركيبها Setup.

*******************

سماع أصوات بعد تركيب المعالج.

السبب: عطل في المعالج.

الصيانة: استبدال المعالج.

***********************

عدم ظهور شيء على الشاشة حتى بعد التاكد من صلاحية كرت الشاشة والذاكرة المؤقتة.

السبب: عطل في المعالج.

الصيانة: استبدال المعالج.

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

اعطال اللوحة الام( Mother board)



عدم ظهور أي بيانات على الشاشة بعد استبدال اللوحة.

السبب: اذا لم يكن السبب له علاقة بالرام او كرت الشاشة او المعالج فيكون من اللوحة الام.

الصيانة: استبدال اللوحة.

*******************

ظهور اعطال خاصة في الكروت المدمجة في اللوحة.

السبب: عطل في احد الكروت.

الصيانة: الغاء الكرت واستبداله واذا لم تتح اللوحة هذه الميزة فيجب استبدالها.

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

أعطال الكروت

تعارض الكروت.

الصيانة: استبدال الكرت المتعارض.

********************

من الكروت الكثيرة الاعطال كرت الصوت.

لا يوجد صوت ظاهر.

السبب: خطاء في تعريف الكرت أو تركيبه ،او مشكلة في الكرت.

الصيانة: اعادة التعريف ثم اعادة تشغيل الجهاز أو تركيب الكرت بشكل صحيح أو استبداله.


------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

أعطال المنافذ

عدد المنافذ غير كاف.

الصيانة: تركيب المنافذ المطلوبة.

****************

الجهاز المركب في المنفذ أو الكرت لا يعمل.

السبب: قد يكون احد الاسباب التالية:

تركيب الكابلات بطريقة غير سليمة.

تركيب الكرت او الجهاز بطريقة غير سليمة.

عطل في الكرت اوالجهاز

عدم تعريف الجهاز او الكرت الجديد.

الصيانة: التأكد من تركيب المنفذ وتعريف المنفذ من خلال الجهاز.

التاكد من سلامة تركيب الكابلات والجهاز والكروت.

تعريف الجهاز او الكرت بطريقة سليمة.

استبدال الجهاز او الكرت.

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

أعطال الذاكرة

رنين متصل.

السبب: عدم تركيب الرام او وضعها بشكل صحيح.

الصيانة: التاكد من تركيب الرام وتثبيتها جيدا.

****************

لا يظهر شيء على الشاشة بعد تركيب الرام.

السبب: اذا لم يكن بسبب الشاشة يكون من الرام.

الصيانة: استبدال الرام.

***********************

Hang (تعليق الجهاز بصورة مستمرة)

السبب: من اكثر المشاكل التي تحصل في الجهاز وتكون مسببتها اما كرت الشاشة او الرام.

الصيانة: استبدال الرام.

*********************
حجم الذاكرة المدون على الشاشة غير صحيح.

السبب: عدم تركيب الرام بشكل سليم.

الصيانة: إعادة تركيب الرام من جديد.

************************

ظهور احرف غريبة على الشاشة او خطوط على سطح المكتب.

السبب: إذا لم يكن بسبب كرت الشاشة فمن الرام.

الصيانة: إستبدال الرام.

*************************

ظهور رسالة insufficient memory space .

السبب: تشغيل عدد كبير من الملفات و البرامج.

الصيانة: اغلاق اكبر عدد من البرامج أو زيادة سعة الرام.

لفحص واختبار قوة الرام الجديدة وامكانياتها:

· تشغيل عدد كبير من البرامج.

· تشغيل أي برنامج نصي وتعليق احد المفاتيح لمدة ساعة على الاقل.

· اعادة تشغيل الجهاز

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

أعطال أوساط التخزين

اعطال المشغل والقرص المرن.

لمبة المشغل مضاءة دائما.

السبب: كسر كابل البيانات او نركيبه بصورة غير صحيحة.

الصيانة: التاكد من سلامة الكابل وتركيبه.

**********************

لا يمكن الكتابة على القرص.

السبب: القرص غير كاف او في وضع القراءة فقط.

الصيانة: التاكد من وجود مساحة على القرص او رفع لسان الحماية.

******************

لا يمكن اخراج القرص من المشغل.

السبب: تعلق القطعة المعدنية الحامية او كسرها داخل المشغل.

الصيانة: فتح المشغل واخراج القطعة ثم تنظيف المشغل.

************************

الجهاز لا يعمل boot عند النشغيل.

السبب: وجود القرص داخل المشغل.

الصيانة: اخراج القرص.


------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

أعطال القرص الصلب

يوجد نوعان من الاعطال:

أعطال برامج ويمكن اصلاحها من خلال برامج للصيانة.

أعطال أجهزة و هي أعطال ميكانيــكية تكون لأحد الأسباب التالية:

· عدم تثبيت كابل البيانات او الطاقة بصورة صحيحة.

· عطل في وحدة الامداد بالطاقة.

الصيانة:

· تركيب الكابلات بطريقة صحيحة.

· تغيير وحدة الامداد بالطاقة.

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----

أعطال القرص المدمج

لا يمكن القراءة من المشغل.

السبب: عدم تعريف المشغل.

الصيانة: تعريف المشغل.

**************

لا يمكن التحميل من CD-ROM.

السبب: تركيب المشغل او الكابل بصورة غير صحيحة.

الصيانة: اعادة التركيب او الاستبدال في حال وجود أعطال*​
:new5::new5::66:
:66:


----------



## الابن@الضال (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعض اعطال الكمبيوتر وطريقةاصلاحها*









[/url][/IMG]


----------



## الابن@الضال (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعض اعطال الكمبيوتر وطريقةاصلاحها*

*انا اسف انى كتبت فى النتدى
اللى محدش بيعبر حد فية
انا هرجع تانى لاهلى
الراعى​*


----------



## الوداعة (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعض اعطال الكمبيوتر وطريقةاصلاحها*

:yaka:يا حبيبى أنت زعلان ليه ؟ .... الموضوع جميل .... ويسوع يعوض تعب محبتك:yaka:​


----------



## farfor (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعض اعطال الكمبيوتر وطريقةاصلاحها*

الموضوع جميل جدا نتمنى المزيد :new6::smil16::99::99::yaka:ld:


----------



## milad hanna (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعض اعطال الكمبيوتر وطريقةاصلاحها*

من فضلكم عندى مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر بتاعى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم-وهى نزل عندى على الجوجل 
موقع مش تمام ومهما اطلب اى شىء يطلع هذا الموقع وانا عايز احذفه ومش عارف


----------



## مايا مجدي (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعض اعطال الكمبيوتر وطريقةاصلاحها*

متزعلش انا لسه مشتركة جديدة وموضوعك بجد جميل ومفيد ياريت لو تعمل موضوع كمان عن الفيروسات والتجسس وبامج تسريع سرعه النت وربنا معاك


----------



## maikel fady (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعض اعطال الكمبيوتر وطريقةاصلاحها*

موضوع جميل جدااااا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك :smil12:


----------



## tectec (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بعض اعطال الكمبيوتر وطريقةاصلاحها*

الي الاخ ميلاد حنا
حل موضوع المواقع التي كتبت في جوجل
1- نفتح صفحة الانترنت اكسبلورر
2-من قائمة ادوات(Tools) نختار (internet option)
3-content ثم outo complete
4- نختار منها clear forms لمسح المواقع
5- clear password لمسح اي كلمة سر قد كتبت
ارجو ان اكون وضحت الموضوع
ومن لديه اي استفسار :smil7:0104073427


----------



## amjad-ri (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بعض اعطال الكمبيوتر وطريقةاصلاحها*

موضوع جميل جدااااا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## maikel fady (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بعض اعطال الكمبيوتر وطريقةاصلاحها*

عندى مشكلة ظهور هذا التحذير عند الدخول لبعض المواقع entrnet explorer ****** error an error has occured in the ****** on this page do you want to continue runing ****** on this page وشكراااا لتعب محبتك  وكل سنة وانت طيب بمناسبة عيد الصليب غداا:close_tem


----------

